# Beginning Pack Training



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Many men in my area go hunting and fishing in the woods, but it deters them from going far and trying new ground. Their dogs are busy hunting around, and all of the load is on them. My solution to this is to train, breed, and sell pack goats. I have my first two goats, and they need to begin being trained. Does anyone know how old the kid can be to start using packs? My goats have almost mastered following, and I want them to keep going in their training. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

here's a good article http://www.highuintapackgoats.com/training.html


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

No goat should carry a load till about a year and a half year at least?. There are forums for it


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey that's some smart marketing! I don't know of any forums or info...if you find some please be sure to post it.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

on northwestpackgoats.com they have a button that takes you to there page that is like a whole training course. right there for you to print out! i printed it out and it helped so much! sometimes i got so mad and wanted to barbaque them both. but its all worth it in the end. i dont have any real equipment yet. i made a pack from an old towel (fold the ends to look like pockets and sew the sides and make a strap for under there belly and one on there chest) made both my own halters from rope by trying to replicate ones from internet pics, made my own harness from old blue jeans and trying to replicate internet pics, and they pull a little sled for now. i hope i can get some real stuff soon, though!


----------

